# Debian Wheezy



## logifech (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
weißt zufällig einer von euch wann das nächste Perfect Server Howto für Debian raus kommt "Debian Wheezy" mit der Aktuellen ISPConfig version (3.0.5)?
Oder kann ich die Jetzigen Howtos Perfect Server Bind/Dovecot/Apache2 ohne Probleme so übernehmen für Wheezy?


----------



## Till (26. März 2013)

Das weezy howto kommt raus wenn weezy offiziell veröffentlicht wurde. Du kannst aber das aktuelle ubuntu tutorial nehmen, das sollte mit weezy funktionieren.


----------



## logifech (26. März 2013)

Alles klar danke Till werde es nachher mal in Virtualbox testen und ergebnisse hier posten.


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. März 2013)

Es funktioniert auch das Squeeze Tutorial, man muss nur hier und da Versionsnummern anpassen und dovecot-mysql musste ich nachträglich nochmal installieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das schlicht bei der Installation übersehen hatte.
Bei Fragen und Problemen schreib einfach hier. Normalerweise sollte aber alles problemlos gehen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (26. März 2013)

Alles klar, komme gern auf das Angebot zurück.


----------



## logifech (26. März 2013)

Man kann auch ganz normal für Debian 6 das Aktuelle Ubuntu Howto nehmen wegen PHP-FPM etc. oder?


----------



## Till (27. März 2013)

Zitat von logifech:


> Man kann auch ganz normal für Debian 6 das Aktuelle Ubuntu Howto nehmen wegen PHP-FPM etc. oder?


Nein, das funktioniert nicht ganz so da ein paar Pakete anders sind bzw. zu alt in Debian 6. Denn sonst könntest Du ja auch das Debian 6 Tutorial für Wheezy nehmen anstatt des Ubuntu Tutorials


----------



## logifech (27. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort Till, hoffe ja das Debian Wheezy Aktuelle Pakete mit sich bringt (Apache2, phpmyadmin etc.)


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. März 2013)

hier eine kleine Übersicht der Pakete, apache nutze ich allerdings nicht


```
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep nginx
ii  nginx                             1.2.1-2.2                    all          small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server
ii  nginx-common                      1.2.1-2.2                    all          small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server - common files
ii  nginx-full                        1.2.1-2.2                    amd64        nginx web/proxy server (standard version)
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep php5-fpm
ii  php5-fpm                          5.4.4-14                     amd64        server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary)
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep phpmyadmin
ii  phpmyadmin                        4:3.4.11.1-1                 all          MySQL web administration tool
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep mysql
ii  dovecot-mysql                     1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        MySQL support for Dovecot
ii  libdbd-mysql-perl                 4.021-1+b1                   amd64        Perl5 database interface to the MySQL database
ii  libmysqlclient16                  5.1.66-0+squeeze1            amd64        MySQL database client library
ii  libmysqlclient18:amd64            5.5.28+dfsg-1                amd64        MySQL database client library
ii  mysql-client                      5.5.28+dfsg-1                all          MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version)
ii  mysql-client-5.5                  5.5.28+dfsg-1                amd64        MySQL database client binaries
ii  mysql-common                      5.5.28+dfsg-1                all          MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf
ii  mysql-server                      5.5.28+dfsg-1                all          MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)
ii  mysql-server-5.5                  5.5.28+dfsg-1                amd64        MySQL database server binaries and system database setup
ii  mysql-server-core-5.5             5.5.28+dfsg-1                amd64        MySQL database server binaries
ii  php5-mysql                        5.4.4-14                     amd64        MySQL module for php5
ii  postfix-mysql                     2.9.6-2                      amd64        MySQL map support for Postfix
ii  pure-ftpd-mysql                   1.0.36-1.1                   amd64        Secure and efficient FTP server with MySQL user authentication
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep dovecot
ii  dovecot-core                      1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        secure mail server that supports mbox, maildir, dbox and mdbox mailboxes
ii  dovecot-imapd                     1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        secure IMAP server that supports mbox, maildir, dbox and mdbox mailboxes
ii  dovecot-mysql                     1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        MySQL support for Dovecot
ii  dovecot-pop3d                     1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        secure POP3 server that supports mbox, maildir, dbox and mdbox mailboxes
ii  dovecot-sieve                     1:2.1.7-7                    amd64        sieve filters support for Dovecot
root@host:~# dpkg -l | grep postfix
ii  postfix                           2.9.6-2                      amd64        High-performance mail transport agent
ii  postfix-doc                       2.9.6-2                      all          Documentation for Postfix
ii  postfix-mysql                     2.9.6-2                      amd64        MySQL map support for Postfix
```


----------



## logifech (27. März 2013)

Sieht ja schon nicht schlecht aus. Darf man Fragen ob du Wheezy schon Produktiv nutzt und wie es sich so schlägt im Produktiven einsatz?


----------

